# so did i miss



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

yall announcing brent aka brute650i as a mod ... congrats buddy good to have some youth on that team ...lol.... and tacoma 2002 congrats to you too man


----------



## drtyTshrt (May 27, 2009)

guess so I did not notice. Congrats I guess. Is it a job anyone would want?


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

Thanks yall.

As far as a job anybody would want?

On this site it shouldn't be to bad. I'm proud to say that I can help with keeping the forum clean and helpful. After all this site has helped me out a lot so its time to give back. 

I would never ever accept something like this on a forum that didn't have the great group of members like yall to contribute to the site.


----------



## drtyTshrt (May 27, 2009)

once again congratulations I had had to be a mod some where this would be where.


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

Congrats and this would be the only place i would want to be a mod also.


----------



## tacoma_2002 (Jul 16, 2009)

Thanks guys!

Definately a good place to be a mod! The members make MIMB, the mods just keep the site clean so you as well as others can easily navigate through USEFUL information.

Thanks again.

-Andrew


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

congrats!!! how do you become one and what do they do? just keep on eye on the posts to make sure there is no "bad stuff"


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

i was asked by jon to help out in the kawi section and how-to.

i.e. keeping post clean and how-to organized, closing dup. postings, and keeping on lookout for non-sponsers trying to advertise their business.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Yes, welcome to our new staffers. These new guys were asked to help in certain area's of the forum, not the whole forum as of yet.

Tacoma_2002 will be keeping up w/ our honda section.

Brute650i will be helping keep things orderly in the kawi section.

Bootlegger will be in charge of our racing section.

These guys were asked to help mostly for purposes of keeping threads organized and helping people find info they need. Not so much b/c I thought we needed more mods to keep the peace or watch for bad stuff. Our kawi section has grown a lot and we are very proud of all the info that we have to offer. These new mods are here to help keep all of it organized. But do note, that they do have the power to edit posts within their section, and signatures & avatars throughout the forum.


----------



## meangreen360 (May 3, 2009)

Congrats to all three of you guys. I got a question though. Yall wouldnt know who killed kennedy would ya?


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

Goverment! Ha ha you gotta love conspiracy theories


----------



## meangreen360 (May 3, 2009)

Lol! You guys deserve it. Best forum to be a mod imo.


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

Thanks


----------



## drtyTshrt (May 27, 2009)

:mimbrules:
Good choice for mods. This is my only site I post and rely on.


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

Congrats you all....


----------



## TX4PLAY (Jan 18, 2009)

meangreen360 said:


> Congrats to all three of you guys. I got a question though. Yall wouldnt know who killed kennedy would ya?


 
Yeah, they're buried in a shallow grave out past Terlingua..



Congrats to the new Mods.


----------



## lg07brute (Jul 20, 2009)

congats boys... best forum i've ever been on.


----------

